# Christmas Moss, Taiwan Moss, Singapore Moss, "Pellia"



## Clone (Feb 29, 2004)

I have pellia, xmas moss and willow moss. I haven't had the pellia for long so I really can't comment. Both X-mas and willow moss grow more slowly than java. Both are easy to care for but I would not say it is any easier than java, certainly not "300% easier." IMO xmas moss is best suited for moss wall as it drapes down like a curtain. There is a real nice website out there on the construction of moss walls but I can't think of it right now. 

The only moss I have ever seen or heard growing on glass was java moss. I had a nice clump of java that attached itself to the hardwater deposit on the intake of my old HOB filter.


----------



## willstone (Nov 24, 2005)

I found this website on Aquatic Moss while doing a web search. The site is really comprehensive and it has lots of information on the cultivation of different species of aquatic moss. And the photos are of high resolution and clear for identification. 

I was really surprised that the Java Moss that we know for such a long time isn't Vesicularia dubyana. Instead it belongs to another genus altogether. Check out the list of aquatic moss available in the site too. There're so much varieties available.

Before I forget, this is the URL:
http://www.aquamoss.net/ 

Below is a picture of a new species of peacock moss from the site:










William


----------



## willstone (Nov 24, 2005)

Clone said:


> There is a real nice website out there on the construction of moss walls but I can't think of it right now.


Oh, it's available here:
http://www.aquamoss.net/How%20to%20create%20a%20moss%20wall/How%20to%20create%20a%20moss%20wall.htm


William


----------



## FreeSpirit (Nov 20, 2005)

Pellia is very hard to kill. I have some if you want some.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 19, 2005)

That peacock moss looks a lot like taiwan moss. 

I have a nice taiwan moss bush going that took little if any effort. I got a small portion in the mail from Singapore, maybe quarter sized, tied it to a rock, and now I have a softball sized bush a month or so later.

I bought some HC off of someone the other day, and a few strands of some other type of moss piggybacked along. I strapped it to a rock, and hopefully I'll end up with another bush in a few months!


----------



## willstone (Nov 24, 2005)

But according to the site owner, the Taiwan Moss is different to the Peacock moss. He even has a picture comparing them side by side. 

Lets all hope that these nice mosses will be more commonly available.


----------



## endparenthesis (Jul 13, 2004)

He says they're in the same genus... so that would result in some similarity.


----------

